# Decoys



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Any of you guys set up a decoy near your stand? I was reading about this in the Field and Stream magazine, im think of giving this a try. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

haven't done it yet but this year is gonna be the year for a decoy where I hunt. There are so many bucks I really think this could be an effective method late this fall. Plus we have a little longer to bowhunt before rifle hunting...could be an awesome experience


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Just got done watching North American Whitetail...Stan Potts was using a decoy...it absoulutely gets my blood runnin when I see a buck get as aggressive as they do when they see that decoy....I can't wait to shoot deer with the bow...classes can't go by fast enough


----------



## FLICKER (Aug 23, 2006)

I have hunted with a decoy and during the rut really prefer it. I really like to make scent trails that actually end with a deer instead of nothing or a little scent rag. They even work really well for does. They will just stand there and look at it giving a perfect shot opportunity.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Will using a decoy work in the begining of the season or would they only work later in it. Someone told me today they wont work this early, Im just verifying this. Thanks, John


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

There really isn't any reason to use them early. They are mainly a tool when hunting pre-rut/rut/post rut....the only thing I could see why someone might use them early would to give deer relief that there is another deer in the field and it is safe to enter the field. You will be better off using it later on


----------

